# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Hulp bij ondergewicht

## Lizzz89

Hallo,

Ik ben nu bijna 23 jaar, weeg nu maximaal 58 kilo bij een lengte van 1,76. Meestal is m'n gewicht nog wel lager. Tot mijn 20e woog ik 63 kilo, maar door medicijngebruik was ik in een paar maanden tijd 10 kilo afgevallen. Ik ben met die medicijnen gestopt, maar de trek die ik had voor de medicijnen is nooit meer teruggekomen. Mijn eetlust is heel stressgevoelig, dus als er maar iets stressvols gebeurt komt er een soort van stop op mijn maag.
Ruim een jaar geleden ben ik met andere medicijnen begonnen, die misschien ook wel zijn weerslag heeft op mijn eetlust.
Ik woon alleen en heb heel erg moeite om in mijn eentje mijn avondeten op te krijgen, dan heb ik na twee happen er al geen trek meer in en begin ik te kokhalsen bij iedere hap.
Ik wil graag aankomen, maar ik denk dat ik meer nodig heb dan alleen een eetschema ofzoiets, ik heb ook mentale hulp nodig. Weet iemand hoe ik daaraan kan komen? Ben student, dus veel geld kan ik er niet aan uitgeven, ik hoop dat er iemand is die mij hierin kan helpen of iemand ervoor weet!

----------

